# Best Looking skyline ever



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Just wanted to know the opinions of you guys. For you what is the best looking, sexiest skyline ever? Justify your answers with pics please


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

I just like my own, that's why i'm keeping her & gonna enjoy our time together


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well, the best GT-Rs are the elegant and understated R32s - like your own children, I love my own as the best:
just after import:








recently (note the authentic V-spec badge in a rather faux placement, but it floats my boat so there we go):









I'll have to get a rear shot to show what I mean, but while considering rear skirts or spats or something, I realized that, with 255 tires, the rear of the Skyline evokes the lines of a classic Camaro. Since then, I won't touch the car with a bodykit...


But the Mother of All Skylines is this one:

















sweet jesus, what I wouldn't give to have that car on the street...


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

this one's the bee's knees as well:









if anyone knows where I can get that bonnet, for the love of God please let me know!!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Simple, imo..


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm with Kismet on the 32. Love my own the most!
The bonnet is made by Crux.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

im with sky 1t on this one black r34's you just cant beat it:smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I quite like this one:chuckle:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

My personal favourite:flame:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

a white R34 GTR. you can't get better then that!!....


----------



## Bat-Fink (Jun 22, 2006)

smithers said:


> a white R34 GTR. you can't get better then that!!....


:smokin:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

This ones Alright. lol

Neil


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

surely there can be only one:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Neilo is my fav but I do like the bayside


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

or perhaps this one?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

sorry about the size, i swear i made it 800x600???

wow -right click, save as-


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

GTR RGT said:


> sorry about the size, i swear i made it 800x600???
> 
> wow -right click, save as-


All the cars on here warrant a picture this size :bowdown1: .
I'd wait for that using a modem or ISDN (don't need to, but I would  ).


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

So many nice examples, it's just too hard to pick one!

Gaz.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

Now that's gorgeous ^^^^


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

crazyass said:


> or perhaps this one?


:smokin:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Purely for what it achieved and the fact it's still an icon today and much sought after car:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> So many nice examples, it's just too hard to pick one!


:thumbsup: very true !


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Agree with the chairman . .but you can't TOP this.:smokin:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Agree with the chairman . .but you can't TOP this.:smokin:



really like those, that one especialy nice. what would one like that fetch these days?

James.


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Agree with the chairman . .but you can't TOP this.:smokin:


uffff , nice one Lux.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

:wavey:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Oh for goodness sake you all know the less boxier & slightly curvier GTST is better looking :smokin: :chuckle:


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> My personal favourite


Lol Crazyass..was reading though thinking, yup, some ones that put dads R34 into shadows and then you post a picture of his as your fave! ( I personally wouldn't flame you for it but am slightly biased..)
That pic was taken a few days after I bought it for him met up with the GTR lot at Silverstone.
I did look lovely with that ultra low stance but it was totally inpractical. It wouldn't clear anything and steering lock on one side was half what is should have been. I had it raised 15mm all round which, ok, doesn;t look as good but makes it driveable. Windows were also tinted shortly after and as off tomorrow, courtesy of Abbey, the front grill should be back on as intercooler, IMHO, doesn't look right on a dark car exposed. I posted a load of pics earlier on this section but my webspace has gone a bit wonky so here's the car in todays state. (apologies for all those who are bored of it lol)









Looking through though, that low stance does suit it, and with a really good photo and a awesome looking car...this one does it for me!

Not too OTT...just NICE


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

DaveW, that R33 with those wheels looks stunning. I've mentioned it before but isn't there a jap tuner car R34GTR in MPII/III with 19's of those on and a kit. I might be mistaken but I could swear i saw a photo of that kind of car and remember nursing a semi....


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*Hmmmmm*

I would have to go with mine, as everyone else is voting for their own 










but i am also a big fan of....










The Garage Saurus DRAG R2:smokin:

But the GTcars are also right up there...











In other words I cannot decide!


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Sparks, lovely car...really nice. Those tyres mind you, especially when you look at the rears, look properly stretched on!
If that were mine, _I Wouldn't _want to park it let along give it to the missus to attemp...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> The Garage Saurus DRAG R2


:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

jamesbilluk said:


> really like those, that one especialy nice. what would one like that fetch these days?
> 
> James.


This one was for sale and if I remember well it went for an M-Spec R34 price


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

sounds alot. is an awsome looking car though. really like the retro look of it

James


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

turboslippers said:


> Sparks, lovely car...really nice. Those tyres mind you, especially when you look at the rears, look properly stretched on!
> If that were mine, _I Wouldn't _want to park it let along give it to the missus to attemp...



Hi mate , 

The tyres look more stretched that they really are , i am yet to ever take a decent photo !


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

The nicest R32 that i ever saw has to be my friend Peters.











More pics

Voodoo People Imagegallery :: Mitzu


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

or maybe this one? what do you think?


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

come on guys! give your opinion....:squintdan


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

LOL @ sparks. Mine to. 


Look left "thats mine in advatar"


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

These 2 do it for me,


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

in what concerns R33, this one's my favourite

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/6038/39cp6.jpg

http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3390/40do2.jpg

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

*factory nismo Z-tune*


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Cems and NITOS old car is the best looking :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

crazyass: that purple flip paint R34 job is incredible!!!!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

323ian said:


> crazyass: that purple flip paint R34 job is incredible!!!!


Thats the Signal auto R34 is it not?


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

yes it is :thumbsup:


----------



## Wrazxc (Jul 17, 2005)

Swedish car can be stunning


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

In my opinion the GTR I have enjoyed dribbling over the most was Cem / Nito's ex Nur. The photos of that car were fantastic....

When anyone asks me what I like about 34's the most I just direct them to photos of that car. Stunning, simply stunning.

DaveW's 33 isn't bad either


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

DaleHarrison said:


> In my opinion the GTR I have enjoyed dribbling over the most was Cem / Nito's ex Nur. The photos of that car were fantastic....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

smithers said:


> a white R34 GTR. you can't get better then that!!....


Hubba Hubba :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

My all time favorite::banned: . . . . .: 








well I am off then . . . . .


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> My all time favorite::banned: . . . . .:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uke:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Was waiting for someone to put up chaved one, never seen that Primara before.

Of course my Skyline is the best, has yours made the GTROC Calendar :flame:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

That white 34 is stunning.

I quite liked my old car, now owned by BigRex on here


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

i know Chris.. that's my favourite r33 of all time.. that is really stunning. if i had an r33 it would be like that... :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

Signal auto R34


----------



## Bert (Dec 29, 2002)

Paul750 said:


> :wavey:


What bumper is that? Tommykaira?


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

*My old R33*








Def one of my favourites:smokin:


----------



## peisden (May 27, 2006)

*my r32*

URL=http://img95.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sta50009cs5.jpg]







[/URL]


----------



## romeo (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Peter GTR32 (Nov 6, 2004)

Maybe this one


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

justin fox, great looking cars, specially the photo from the r32 with that carbon canards..


----------



## Will Anders (Jun 15, 2004)

R32's are the BEST!!!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Will Anders said:


> R32's are the BEST!!!


NO, not again . . . .


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

why do you say that kenan?


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

crazyass said:


> why do you say that kenan?


There has been lots of "Which GTR is best" threads the last few months which got out of hand. Anyway we all know the 33 is best LOL


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

kenan said:


> There has been lots of "Which GTR is best" threads the last few months which got out of hand. Anyway we all know the 33 is best LOL


since it is panto season........oh no it is not


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Kenan, i see you`ve still got yours then misses hasn`t got you to seel it yet?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

romeo said:


>


Love that picture. Gonna try that next time I'm on Eurotunnel. Might annoy the other punters, but sod 'em.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Kenan, i see you`ve still got yours then misses hasn`t got you to seel it yet?


Will be putting her up for sale soon :chairshot 



davewilkins said:


> since it is panto season........oh no it is not


Since it's panta, you cen get away with wearing dresses :chuckle:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

URL="







[/URL
so many skylines but this is my desktop atm:bowdown1:


----------



## razi-islam (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

You guys are way off










and in 2nd place - mine


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

razi-islam said:


>


sexual


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

justinfox said:


>



Awsome!

Some questions if anyone know's!

1. What hood is that??
2. What side mirros are thoes??
3. Fenders??
4. Advan TCII's 18 x ??? + ??? offset?? 

Can't beat Track Nasty R32's IMO
:smokin:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

That´s a nice one,hopefully my next one will look like this:


----------



## beario (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Signal Auto R34.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I vote for my previous R32 GTR V-Spec II - original, umolested and immaculate:










Although my new R32 GTR is actually a better car!


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well I am a purist so its the Z tune for me!
























:thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

beario said:


>


where's the FMIC?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe it's just the photo itself... but this R34 GT-R V-Spec makes me smile...


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

6speed said:


> Maybe it's just the photo itself... but this R34 GT-R V-Spec makes me smile...




me too:smokin:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Well what about this one doing what it was designed for!







:flame:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I vote Z-Tune also!


----------



## Luckham (Nov 10, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> where's the FMIC?


I think the whole engine is missing


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

*^^^^^^^^*

:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

romeo said:


>


:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

- Kevin.


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

that's all nice from u guys , here is what i like ....
















/\/\ GTR at UAE








/\/\ 2000GT is the BEST!!!








































/\/\ and let's not forget Bee R gtr
























/\/\ my frinds frind car at uae , sadlly he sold it....


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> /\/\ 2000GT is the BEST!!!
> .


The 2000GT is a Toyota. That's a 2000 GT-R.


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Kinda partial to my Purple Passion...


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Mark - right? Did our car get cleared yet?
tony said his is still in customs. BTW, your
car is one of the baddest MP out there.
Love the Do-lucks. Keep me posted.


----------



## BigBlueR32 (Jul 9, 2004)

Well I was born in the 80's and loved the R32 GTR from day 1... I don't even know how I found out about it.. but I was waiting for GT1 to come out so I could drive it..  

Here is the R32 that I am building towards.. 


























Bayside Blue R32 .. FTW.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Quite liking my own......although a few changes are taking place........


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Mark - right? Did our car get cleared yet?
> tony said his is still in customs. BTW, your
> car is one of the baddest MP out there.
> Love the Do-lucks. Keep me posted.


Got it!! A week ago last Friday after being at G&K for a year and 1/2. So glad that nightmare is over. What about yours?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ Still here in Japan for another 2 years - then who knows where 
we will end up. Really want to head over to Europe next. I heard that
Top Secret USA can import Skylines. Would be interested to find out
any details on this.

Congrats on getting your GTR33 in the USA. It cracks me up that people 
say you cannot bring them in cause Motorex is out of business - LOL.

Post up some stateside pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, after looking through all of the cars I think this is the best one so far!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Some fantastic cars on here guys and gals ... but alas it's got to be mine


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

opcorn: Beautiful black r33 on page 1 :flame:


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

love the pic tails


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Jbala there's no black r33 in 1st page. that r33 is midnight purple


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Now There is a Black 33 on this page :wavey: mine!


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

a nice one indeed:smokin:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks! The rest of the pictures are currently in the members gallery. :wavey: :wavey:


----------



## bazgtr (Aug 5, 2004)

Best looking skyline ever??

Well that's simple.

ALL OF THEM:chuckle: 

They always bring a smile to my face when they drive by.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

r1 nismo i know :chuckle: 
baz, the first time i saw one was an r34 speeding that passed right by me. it looked like i was standing still. love at first sight


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

R1 Nismo said:


> Now There is a Black 33 on this page :wavey: mine!


stunning car mate, love the 400R bumper and the black paint looks lovely.

james


----------



## jbala (Nov 29, 2006)

crazyass said:


> Jbala there's no black r33 in 1st page. that r33 is midnight purple


sorry mate, i guess i am colour blind!!


----------



## NismoR (May 13, 2003)

Paul750 said:


> Awsome!
> 
> Some questions if anyone know's!
> 
> ...


Hi Paul!

That's the Saurus one. Mirrors: Saurus Group A. Wheels are 10,5 x 18 et +15


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

These are my fav's....


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> this one's the bee's knees as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack the thread, but does anyone know what the bonnet is on this one?

Cheers
Alex B

Edit: Was a bit hasty, Lightspeed answered it in the next post! :nervous:


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

My BNR32 with a Bee*R flavour. 

Only recently finished by Bee*R. Should be bound for the UK in the next week or so.


























Huge thanks to Miguel at Newera for sourcing the car and organising all the work.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Tasty SikBoy

Whats the spec?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Migs is a LEGEND... thats two UK bound R324's he's sorted now, he must get good commission!


----------



## SiKBoY (May 15, 2006)

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails 

Obviously it doesnt look like that on the outside anymore.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

ALL the Skyline pictures posted are gorgeous....but there is only ONE that has been supercharged in this country from a standard N/A. Some may say....doesn't look much, some may say...so what it's a GTS....but gentlemen next time you're at a meet...come and meet my car! :thumbsup: 

I don't need to post pics....wait for Japanese Performance in the year. :clap: 

Claire


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

SIKBOY your the man, I was thinking all the time about that R324 conversion kit, the Bee-R net pics of their black demo car were crap and I couldn't see if I really like it . . .then I was thinking about adding the kit on a white R32 . . . .
Great choice man, incredible looking car, would love to see that one in flesh some day . . . . .Bankaiiiiiiiiiii


very very jalous:flame: :flame: :flame: :clap:


----------



## james mansell (May 18, 2006)

r33 ztune


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

my GTR-34 :












cheers


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Best Looking um every GTR, but if I have to pick this is as far as I can narrow it down. So these are the GTR's that keep me up at night.

































But I am a sucker for clean simple R33's so


----------



## bazooqa (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

and possibly my all time favourites...


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

r34-4ever said:


> my GTR-34 :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is getting on my nerves... sorry:$

But yeah, I agree it's a very beautiful GT-R, and I respect you as much as anyone else on the forum. As an owner of a Skyline, you should know that the correct name for your car is actually... R34 GT-R. Alot of people make the mistake of saying GTR-34, GTR-33, GTR-32... But it's quite wrong as the R in GT-R stands for something complete different then the R in the Moniker.

Just thought I'd give you some advice:shy:


----------



## saladfingers (Jan 14, 2007)

lovely cars there all the best. love the old school gtr in black..


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

6speed said:


> This is getting on my nerves... sorry:$
> 
> But yeah, I agree it's a very beautiful GT-R, and I respect you as much as anyone else on the forum. As an owner of a Skyline, you should know that the correct name for your car is actually... R34 GT-R. Alot of people make the mistake of saying GTR-34, GTR-33, GTR-32... But it's quite wrong as the R in GT-R stands for something complete different then the R in the Moniker.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you some advice:shy:



and i really appreciate that


----------



## j77had (Mar 12, 2005)

6speed said:


> This is getting on my nerves... sorry:$
> 
> But yeah, I agree it's a very beautiful GT-R, and I respect you as much as anyone else on the forum. As an owner of a Skyline, you should know that the correct name for your car is actually... R34 GT-R. Alot of people make the mistake of saying GTR-34, GTR-33, GTR-32... But it's quite wrong as the R in GT-R stands for something complete different then the R in the Moniker.
> 
> Just thought I'd give you some advice:shy:


Some people like making a fuss of nothing, just cry on the forum and burn on others peoples goods. These wheels are worth more than certain peoples carz, they are veilside if you know wot that is!!!, It doesnt matter if you write my GTR or your GTR or someone elses GTR its still a GTR. At least someones got a GTR. You see talk is cheap, put your pictures where your mouth is. :flame:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

In regards to r34-4ever posting his own car. 

This thread is titled "Best looking Skyline ever". 

You've got to have a pretty big ego and lack respect or consideration of this thread to post your own car. 

So thumbs down from me. 

Great job to the rest who have not simply posted their own cars, but instead respected the thread and searched the net hard, or uploaded their own faves from their hard drives to share with us all.


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

j77had said:


> Some people like making a fuss of nothing, just cry on the forum and burn on others peoples goods. These wheels are worth more than certain peoples carz, they are veilside if you know wot that is!!!, It doesnt matter if you write my GTR or your GTR or someone elses GTR its still a GTR. At least someones got a GTR. You see talk is cheap, put your pictures where your mouth is. :flame:


I totally agree with your comments and particularly like "You see talk is cheap, put your pictures where your mouth is" after all what to expect from
someone who is still looking for free GT-R Badges. I mean FREE GT-R badges. I mean no disrespect to the poor and needy but I feel that the remarks were not called for.
-yes yes I respect him as much as anyone else on the forum but it is getting on my nerves!! Who is this expert in GTR's!!

Check his previous posts:
"Hey guys. I'm here in Canada, and I'm running low on cash cause it's all going to University. I need to make a request, but sadly... it's for free badges. I'll pay shipping, and handling, but maybe if someone is modding their car, and they don't need badges, they could email me".

My suggestion: Until someone own a GT-R, until he could afford one, until he become GT-R expert and until he can afford to buy his own badges, he or she ought not to poor us with non sense lectures. 

r34-4ever: I like your positive approach!! 
Thank you for sharing pictures of your unique BNR34. No body could doubt that it is one of the best around.

Thanks to all:thumbsup:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Love hate relation I tried to kill it then it tried to do the same to me.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

saladfingers said:


> lovely cars there all the best. love the old school gtr in black..



Sorry mate, that's not black, its Midnight purple, mmmmm.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

justinfox said:


> In regards to r34-4ever posting his own car.
> 
> This thread is titled "Best looking Skyline ever".
> 
> ...


??? - the first two replies on this whole thread were people posting their own cars, and they aren't the only ones.
Anyway, if they genuinely feel they are the best, who are you to argue ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Bean said:


> ??? - the first two replies on this whole thread were people posting their own cars, and they aren't the only ones.
> Anyway, if they genuinely feel they are the best, who are you to argue ?


i totally agree with you !!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Bean said:


> ??? - the first two replies on this whole thread were people posting their own cars, and they aren't the only ones.
> Anyway, if they genuinely feel they are the best, who are you to argue ?


says the man with one of the best skylines on the planet:thumbsup: 

...bar mine, which is why I put up a picture of mine and not yours


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

j77had said:


> Some people like making a fuss of nothing, just cry on the forum and burn on others peoples goods. These wheels are worth more than certain peoples carz, they are veilside if you know wot that is!!!, It doesnt matter if you write my GTR or your GTR or someone elses GTR its still a GTR. At least someones got a GTR. You see talk is cheap, put your pictures where your mouth is. :flame:


What? I was just being nice enough to inform how to say the car's name properly. Why am I getting this?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

BBD said:


> Love hate relation I tried to kill it then it tried to do the same to me.


LOL. :chuckle: :chuckle: 

I'm glad you still have it though Moh.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

I've already posted some of my faves, but here's some more in any case:









If you're going to do street style, this is the way to go, so clean. 


















Group A racing always inspires me to push my R32 GT-R to what it really can be. A real race car. Check the stance, the camber is amazing. 









Black on black, imaging this thing pulling up next to you at night.









Who needs fancy stickers when the car just looks so damn good?









Lower stance + fat rims that fill the guards are all an R34 GT-R needs and deserves.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

That black R34 is stunning...sex on legs. Mucho approve


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Bean said:


> ??? - the first two replies on this whole thread were people posting their own cars, and they aren't the only ones.
> Anyway, if they genuinely feel they are the best, who are you to argue ?


Cant say it better than that!

Beatiful R34 you have there r34-4ever.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

> Scott
> LOL.
> I'm glad you still have it though Moh.


well my plan is to burn the car when am done with it


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

justinfox said:


> Lower stance + fat rims that fill the guards are all an R34 GT-R needs and deserves.


This is one of my favorites. Subtle, clean and purposeful. Awesome.


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

Here my Favourite 33:









What size is the wheels, what do you think? 19'' or 20'' Volks??

And here some pictures taken by me of my favourite R34 GT:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks cool GodzillaII, is the GTT the one that was sold by Broemmler in germany?


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*CAR OR PIC*

Are we talking about favourite cars or just favourite pictures as some people on this thread seem to have got this mixed up.Remember its your favourite CAR...


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

gtrlux, its a GT, means non-turbo, and was sold by Brömmler, too.

And 'only' GT means by the way NO traction-control .. :clap: 

This Skyline is the daily- driver of a very good friend, and when my car was damaged last year he gave it to me for about two weeks.. 

To say 'thank you' i did that fotoshooting of his car...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I know the car from the Broemmler site . . .
So did you allready drive the GT RB20DE NEO with 140HP?
How does the car accel next to a BMW 320i?

Was considering one as every day drive too, but was scared that the car is too much underpowered!


----------



## Godzilla II (Nov 6, 2006)

The GT is equipped with the RB25DE with 200HP. 

So, an 320i is a 'victim' ..  The RB25DE revs up very evenly, has power from 1500rpm to 7000rpm, drives good. 

A nice daily-driver!! (damn, my english is too bad.. uke: )


----------



## s15sky (Dec 6, 2006)

r34-4ever your car is lovely.
one of the best.


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

> r34-4ever your car is lovely.


Yup, that car is stunning. The wheels aren't _entirely_ my first choice but we are all different and if we all had TE37's the world would be a boring place. Christ, it's clean as well...drive that to work and back round here at the moment and it;d be filthy in one trip

Lol..I just want to photoshop it and straighten those spokes out and it would *perfect* (for me...)


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## D-Flex (Mar 13, 2006)

NickM said:


> This is one of my favorites. Subtle, clean and purposeful. Awesome.


What make and size are the wheels on this beuty?

Regards/Daniel

Edit: Hmm wonder where the picture went? Its the black R34GTR i meant.

/Daniel


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

IIRC they are Nismo LMGT4's, in 19x10.5J size.


----------



## Mrkanda (Feb 6, 2007)

see next


----------



## Mrkanda (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello All, First post. Great thread BTW!! Seeing as I am yet to be a Skyline owner and currently owning a 4dr Nissan I particularly like the following ER34 which I saw online DownUnder.





-Mark Fitch (Alachua, FL USA)


----------



## Mrkanda (Feb 6, 2007)

Next to Silver blue has got to be the best color, IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> IIRC they are Nismo LMGT4's, in 19x10.5J size.


Just to add the offset is +15 on these rims.

I have some 19*9.5 +12 which will be fitted in a couple of weeks


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nick your car seems to be coming along very nicely!!!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

*My R34*

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9518/dsc00007vq0.jpg

http://img506.imageshack.us/img506/118/dsc00017km2.jpg

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/9697/no20qw6.jpg


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

IMHO takamo that is the best front bumper you can buy for it! The spats on the side are JGTC or SuperGT (whatever its called now)/Mines style. Looks stunning.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

takamo, i've seen pics of your car on the strip and outside and it always look fantastic. one off the best R34's out there :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Bolero (Mar 8, 2006)

justinfox said:


> http://image.blog.livedoor.jp/jdm_kumiko/imgs/f/f/ff84216b.jpg[/img]


Does you have more pictures of this car? It looks wonderful!

kind regards


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

bolero there's some more pics in DCD's blog


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

My GTR :chuckle:


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

r33 v-spec said:


> Nick your car seems to be coming along very nicely!!!


Thanks, should have it the way I want it soon


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

what about this one ?


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

Dohc said:


> My GTR :chuckle:


amazing R32 ,, any engine's pics ??


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

r34-4ever said:


> amazing R32 ,, any engine's pics ??




























This will look alot better when I post up the new pics :chuckle:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

I love your R32. I'm really digging those Nismo stripes, and the DOPE bodykit.

Amazing car. Just needs a good engine polish, paint, and cleaning


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

6speed said:


> I love your R32. I'm really digging those Nismo stripes, and the DOPE bodykit.
> 
> Amazing car. Just needs a good engine polish, paint, and cleaning


yeh Im working on it...I´ve already bought carbon fiber covers and new injectors and Im trying to get the twinturbo pipe in polish,and new silicone hoses as the old ones are getting very soft and you can see how they get filled with air as you rev up the car...like a baloon or something..LoL
and then moving the battery to the trunk with the new fuelcell and the new fuel pump.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

mana_r32 said:


> what about this one ?
> 
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k34/mana_z400/rd-500rt-run-640.jpg
> 
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k34/mana_z400/rd-500rt-run-2-640.jpg


I like this one:thumbsup:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Dohc said:


> yeh Im working on it...I´ve already bought carbon fiber covers and new injectors and Im trying to get the twinturbo pipe in polish,and new silicone hoses as the old ones are getting very soft and you can see how they get filled with air as you rev up the car...like a baloon or something..LoL
> and then moving the battery to the trunk with the new fuelcell and the new fuel pump.


I truly think this is one of the nicest R32's I've ever seen. I'm stoked about the CF engine covers, and I can't wait to see them.

Can I make a little advice to you?


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

6speed said:


> I truly think this is one of the nicest R32's I've ever seen. I'm stoked about the CF engine covers, and I can't wait to see them.
> 
> Can I make a little advice to you?


sure...advices are good

about the look...I also have VOLK wheels with brand new yokohama tyres that I bought..but I havent put them on yet.

http://pic19.picturetrail.com/VOL1046/3550413/12827960/192590782.jpg
http://pic19.picturetrail.com/VOL1046/3550413/12827960/192590781.jpg
http://pic19.picturetrail.com/VOL1046/3550413/12827960/192590771.jpg


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanx

My advice is to take out the silver mesh inside the grilles on the front and the sides of the front bumper. It detracts from the look of the car, and without it there, would truly bring a nice flavour to the car. Either that, or keep them, take them out, spraypaint them black, and pop em back in


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

6speed said:


> Thanx
> 
> My advice is to take out the silver mesh inside the grilles on the front and the sides of the front bumper. It detracts from the look of the car, and without it there, would truly bring a nice flavour to the car. Either that, or keep them, take them out, spraypaint them black, and pop em back in


yeh...the plan was to buy black ones or spraypaint these black 

the black was out when I bought the silver ones so I bought silver they was the next best thing.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

i like your car man


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> I just like my own, that's why i'm keeping her & gonna enjoy our time together


Sky 1t you 34 is stunning! so is your house by the looks :thumbsup:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

GTR RGT said:


> Sky 1t you 34 is stunning! so is your house by the looks :thumbsup:


There's a few pics in this old thread mate: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/56938-my-cars-been-socialising-all-day-2.html


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Obviously, mine will be superb...*

But it will be a work in progress for another few years yet.  

Completed cars...

Daz's R32. Got to respect a clean, mint silver grey legend.

Shin's R34. How to do black in an R34. Gorgeous.

Gio's R34. Good gods. The rolling tunnel shots by Dino of this car are simply automotive pornography.

The Waste Sports Zero-4 R33 GT-R. I don't know what it is, but that car has presence. This is the one I would have hunted down and imported if I won the lottery.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> what about this one ?


Those pics looks great


----------



## staysideways (Feb 12, 2007)

I would have to say there is no 'best looking' skyline...they are all damn sexy!!

Some people like different models, for example I love Track R32s, but I'm not a fan of R33s and R34s! Why? Cause we can't get them in Canada  I still find them sexy though!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

sky 1t said:


> There's a few pics in this old thread mate: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/56938-my-cars-been-socialising-all-day-2.html


More please, Its sexual, and your house is lovley.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice, I think my house would fit inside your bathroom....


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I love that Hiroto track 34, yuuuumy  :bowdown1:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

DROOOOOOOL:runaway: :runaway: 

IT'S BEEN POSTED BEFORE, BUT HERE IT IS AGAIN BY MY POPULAR DEMAND....


----------



## Doom (Feb 10, 2004)

The awesome black R34 Nur edition that a lot here are posting, does anyone remember who used to own it? Amerikiwi. Man, what an awesome car. Lots of nice ones here, but my favorite of all time. Clean and mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

i cant believe nobody put this on here...










of course it would be a shot by dino! 

DINO - if you have any more pics of this car or some hi-res shots i'd LOVE to see them. whats it like in the flesh?


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Awesome car... maybe I'll turn my GTR into something like that one day..


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

I dunno, this ones pretty damn sexy!


----------



## Daemoncrx (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the Evil R32 is the best - no bias at all..... :chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Such a long thread, i didn't get to look at all of them yet. Someone posted these pics on my Subaru forum. This has to be one of my favorites.


























Anyone seen this car before?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice and mean.


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

this is my DREAM car now, i WILL own one when im not a student haha


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

you could get one as a student, just dont have a social life and dedicate all your time out of school to going to work and making money to buy one.


----------



## lucky shot (Jul 12, 2006)

Rain said:


> you could get one as a student, just dont have a social life and dedicate all your time out of school to going to work and making money to buy one.


PMSL, now that is a plan, think the Skyline will have to wait a few years yet. First on the list is pay student loans, then im hoping for a 32GTR. Will have 
4yrs no claims by then too and be 25 sooooo hopefuly insurance will be a bit friendlier too.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That gtr34 is a f**kin monster. Looks amazing with the black on black then the project mu's just look class on it.


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Jesus...... that R34 is pure sex... stuning car...
Any more info about that car? what wheels are that


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Rays Progressive Spoke TE's

This car resides in Australia/NZ IIRC


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

jae said:


> But it will be a work in progress for another few years yet.
> 
> Completed cars...
> 
> ...


Just noticed this ... you are too kind sir :smokin:


----------



## Yorl (Sep 20, 2006)

mana_r32 said:


> what about this one ?


Too much for me... That wing is PERFECT! It brings me back to my ex-968CS with the turbo wing! Or a mates's M3 EVOII (E30). Who makes it?


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

*I like my car*

goto tunerzine.com I can't post pics here yet.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

Yorl said:


> Too much for me... That wing is PERFECT! It brings me back to my ex-968CS with the turbo wing! Or a mates's M3 EVOII (E30). Who makes it?


i cant remember who makes it, but i remember the offical name being a "flugel flap" :chuckle: which does fit in with the porsche thing too. its ARC or Ducatro or someone like that...


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

mittomatto said:


> i cant remember who makes it


Fujimura Auto.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

mittomatto said:


> i cant believe nobody put this on here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heard somewhere that this car is no more,anyone confirm?


----------



## Yorl (Sep 20, 2006)

sideways.taff said:


> Fujimura Auto.


Thanks! That makes a sexy rear... Another thing to buy! (And I don't even have the car...)


----------



## GRIMGTR (Sep 24, 2006)

Black R34 makes me crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzy!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Rain said:


> I dunno, this ones pretty damn sexy!


that is stunningly stunning :bowdown1:


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

mates who got more pics of this R32 ?????










need it immediatly please


----------



## Al_Scrap (Mar 6, 2007)

JDMist3hfastar said:


> Such a long thread, i didn't get to look at all of them yet. Someone posted these pics on my Subaru forum. This has to be one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner here....would like have sex with this car right now.  

Al


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

is this GTR in germany?
I have a photo of simular GTR with different rims


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

Dohc why don't you post them?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

Ignoring the abomination of a rear spoiler...that is one nice R34 GTR


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

crazyass said:


> Dohc why don't you post them?












Im still looking for the other pic.


----------



## gtr34serge (Aug 17, 2006)

completely different car:
hood, mirrors, side skirts, fenders, and bumper.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

gtr34serge said:


> completely different car:
> hood, mirrors, side skirts, fenders, and bumper.


yeh I know...I just said simular...not the same one.:chuckle:


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Dohc said:


> Im still looking for the other pic.


im PRETTY sure thats THE Do Luck car...not 100% though.

Has anyone ever seen this one?


























He actually gave us directions how to get to Top Secret while we were on the bus. We had no idea he was going there too.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Here is the other Skyline I was talking about...I´ve been looking for this pic like a maniac.:bawling:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

I am liking that alot , apart from the rear wing!!! Looks like Do-Luck rear bumper and maybe skirts , The Works meisters S1 look great as well!!!!

Do you have any pics of the front?

Cheers Sparks


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nope...sorry :S


----------



## Chingy (Jun 17, 2006)

LOL you guys. BOth the Do-Luck kitted r34 is from New Zealand not Germany. If you know him you'll know his garage is equally impressive

2005-06 BMW M5 (Gloss Black)
Skyline R34 GTR (Gloss Black)
MV Agusta F4 SPR (Matte Black)
2005 BMW M3 (Gloss Black)
Jeep Grand Cheroke SRT8 2007 (Gloss Black)
Mini Cooper S (Gloss Black)
2005 Honda Euro
Lamborghini Gallardo

He sure likes black

The R34's got a full Top secret 2.8 kit



His link
http://www.dotphoto.com/GuestViewAlbum.asp


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Chingy said:


> LOL you guys. BOth the Do-Luck kitted r34 is from New Zealand not Germany. If you know him you'll know his garage is equally impressive
> 
> 2005-06 BMW M5 (Gloss Black)
> Skyline R34 GTR (Gloss Black)
> ...



Thats quite impressive but the link dosent work for us, maybe because I'm not a member of the site? :shy:


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

link doesn´t work for me too. 
Amazing, it's been a while and this thread is still rolling.
Come on guys, keep those skyline pics going...


----------



## Chingy (Jun 17, 2006)

hmm worked for me before?? heres what engine looks like now and interior





Try this link View photo - oct 215 and follow to his original alblum


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Chingy said:


> LOL you guys. BOth the Do-Luck kitted r34 is from New Zealand not Germany. If you know him you'll know his garage is equally impressive
> 
> 2005-06 BMW M5 (Gloss Black)
> Skyline R34 GTR (Gloss Black)
> ...


ST HI TEC Built GTR.
Only pure quality comes out of Soichis workshop as repersented by Chris's 34 in these pics.


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

> http://www.dotphoto.com/SAN1/15/7D/F4/i157DF464-050F-4202-9197-D81A2A9292BE.jpg


The man him self. Soichi Tate :bowdown1:


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

R34 or Gallardo? well why not both? :bowdown1: 
















lucky guy.


----------



## foxdea (Aug 2, 2007)

R32's r the best for me

its just feels like everything in the body work is in proportion.....

i hate the back side of r33 its disgusting.... rear light frames got no shape at all.... spoiler doesnot look cool.... and when some ppl put those aftermarket blade shape spoilers on it ....yukhhhhhhhh makes it looking ugliest back side of any car

R34--------- hmmmm again the back not too appealing.... but better than r33 once again hate those massive spoilers some ppl put.. oh yeah hate those vented bonets... comeon guys dont ruin these precious cars

my idea of a best looking skyline---- R32.... nice color paint... stock spoiler...
no too flushy but a decent body kit..... oh get a good set wheels too 

what you guys think?
and why?


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

my personal fav would be the new R35 Titanium followed by a R34 Vspec Midnight purple


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Best looking skyline, ever ? RB26's R34 GTR is pretty close to what I like 

Other than that, the M-Spec Nür is a stunner, as is the Z-tune.


----------



## myline (Dec 10, 2005)

mittomatto said:


> i cant believe nobody put this on here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the wheels on this car, what are they?


----------



## Zabijak (Jul 9, 2007)

myline said:


> I like the wheels on this car, what are they?


Looks like Work XD9's










E: Looked a bit closer, they aren't works :/ But close!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

myline said:


> I like the wheels on this car, what are they?


volk racing CE28


----------



## Alecci (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, I think the Mine's R34 GTR V-spec N1 is the best looking Skyline ever, but even that one could still be made to look better. In the mean time, I'm really starting to like my own:










Still some mods to go before she's perfect (exterior-wise), but it's all on its way as we speak.


----------



## zig-zag (Nov 30, 2007)

foxdea said:


> i hate the back side of r33 its disgusting.... rear light frames got no shape at all.... spoiler doesnot look cool.... and when some ppl put those aftermarket blade shape spoilers on it ....yukhhhhhhhh makes it looking ugliest back side of any car
> 
> what you guys think?
> and why?


completely disagree with you lol

one of my favourite 'back side' of a car is the fat r33 gtr ass, I think it looks awesome :thumbsup: 
but then i'm a bit biased as I own one lol :thumbsup: 

my favs i've seen so far is the calsonic 34 and that black retro gtr was lush

but of course my own one will always be on the top of my list :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fantastic thread..

This one sticks out for me amongst some of the many pictures posted..










My personal favourtites include; Nick's R34 (Kanzen), Lamb's, DCD's and NITO's GTRs.. :bowdown1: 

I also like my own!


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would vouch for the R32 calsonic...But don't have any pics at the mo...:nervous:


----------



## ajilopez (Jun 24, 2007)

*AutoPlus VspecII Nur*


----------



## tomek (Apr 4, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Fantastic thread..
> 
> This one sticks out for me amongst some of the many pictures posted..
> 
> ...



Looks even better now...


----------



## spec nut (Jun 12, 2008)

some wicked pictures!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

This one is my fave:chuckle: :chuckle:
















Drop dead gorgeous :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Gigjam (Feb 12, 2008)

Win ^


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that looks v much like tonys car 
M19 GTR

stunning


----------



## jamesskyline153 (May 16, 2006)

I know this car has been posted already, but i know you can't get tired of seeing this one.. my fav.


----------

